# Approaching the Target ~ The key to offhand shooting success



## Lisa (Apr 3, 2006)

David Tubb talks about the "approach" method being his recommended shooting technique. 



> Approaching the target means that the shooter starts the sight from some predetermined point away from target center. It honestly doesn't matter where or how much off-center this starting position is; what matters is that each shot starts the same.



FULL ARTICLE

Thoughts or comments on this approach?


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 3, 2006)

I think that it is a good method for tightening up ones groups at the target range.

I also think that it&#8217;s not so good for field use.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 3, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> I think that it is a good method for tightening up ones groups at the target range.
> 
> I also think that its not so good for field use.



Why?  explain please


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 3, 2006)

I do something similar for ranges over 200m with iron sights, but I start from the bottom instead of the side.  Give it a shot and see how it works for you.

Be lousy for snap shooting though.  But when you are talking about doing snap shooting, you are looking for volume of fire instead of precision.  Different techniques for different situations.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Apr 3, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> I do something similar for ranges over 200m with iron sights, but I start from the bottom instead of the side.  Give it a shot and see how it works for you.
> 
> Be lousy for snap shooting though.  But when you are talking about doing snap shooting, you are looking for volume of fire instead of precision.  Different techniques for different situations.
> 
> Jeff



I do this with air rifle except I start on the top and go down.  Same idea, just a different approach.

I can see how it wouldn't work for snap shooting.  No time for that.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 3, 2006)

> I also think that it&#8217;s not so good for field use.





> Why? explain please


You already know why.


> I can see how it wouldn't work for snap shooting. No time for that.


Cheers Lisa


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 4, 2006)

When done consistantly every time it helps develop timing - its a rythmn preperation in breaking your shot. You're timing fine motor movements with the eye. When your eye see the shot, the trigger automatically pulls. You are also starting broad and focusing in everytime like a camera lense, so mentally, it helps your focus.

Action shooters do the same thing, only they use the previous shot and transition to the next target as thier timing device. 

Cadence is very important whether your timing shot to shot (in bullseye shooting) or target to target (in action shooting).


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 4, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> When done consistantly every time it helps develop timing - its a rythmn preperation in breaking your shot. You're timing fine motor movements with the eye. When your eye see the shot, the trigger automatically pulls. You are also starting broad and focusing in everytime like a camera lense, so mentally, it helps your focus.
> 
> Action shooters do the same thing, only they use the previous shot and transition to the next target as thier timing device.
> 
> Cadence is very important whether your timing shot to shot (in bullseye shooting) or target to target (in action shooting).



Did a lot of medium range rifle shooting yesterday, and was paying attention to how I set up and trasited from targets.  This is exactly what I do.  Thinking about it, it's pretty standard, even the army teaches it in Basic Rifle Marksmanship.  Just hadn't put any conscious thought into it for years.  Always good to re-evaluate how you do things.

Jeff


----------

